# Classic Music riffs in Pop music



## Ludwig Von Chumpsky (Apr 19, 2018)

Obviously LvB's 5th opening motif was turned into a pop song way back. But I seem to remember some others as well, I think a theme of Rachmaninov maybe. Anybody else recall some pop tunes that use classic themes?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Lots. I'm sure that we did several threads on this. Rachmaninov is especially popular.

Two less famous ones:

If I had words (Yvonne Keeley & Scott Fitzgerald) - the famous organ tune from Saint-Saens' 3d symphony.
Beach baby (First class) - the swans theme from Sibelius' 5th symphony.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Here's a thread from 2013 for example: link.


----------



## smoledman (Feb 6, 2012)

Emerson Lake & Palmer were notorious. Probably 50% of the tracks on their entire discography are arrangements of classical/romantic era composers.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Another less known example. Mussorgsky's Pictures at an exhibition, NO, not by Emerson Lake and Palmer, but by heavy metal band Mekong Delta:

Youtube link.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The Broadway musical _Kismet_, one of my favorites because almost every note of its score was written by a Russian chemist and amateur "classical" composer, spawned several hits. _Stranger in Paradise_ was one such, and both _Baubles, Bangles, and Beads_ and _This is My Beloved_ were also popular.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

smoledman said:


> Emerson Lake & Palmer were notorious. Probably 50% of the tracks on their entire discography are arrangements of classical/romantic era composers.


Very true. Can anybody remember their song that had the Bartok excerpt in it? I've forgotten. Seems to me that it was on one of their earlier albums. Maybe the first album, or maybe Tarkus.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

"The Barbarian", the opening track on the debut album.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> "The Barbarian", the opening track on the debut album.


Yes, that's it. Thanks.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

And let me guess: half of these songs are passed off as being entirely by the pop composers? It irritates me endlessly when they don't give credit to the original composers. Seeing as it's in the public domain, I suppose it's perfectly legal, but boy, is it in bad taste.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

the song Black sabbath (usually considered the first metal song) was insipired by Mars (Holst).






and here's The rite of spring beginning used in a pop song





and a famous example (Bach's Air on g string)





but maybe I'm off topic, since even if one can clearly hear the similarities in the pieces abobe there are also obvious differences.


----------

